# POO COOKIE



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

My DIL called all upset. She is dog sitting for her neighbor and littlest grandson is not quite two years old. She had the older girls off at a neighbors and she and the dog and John Patrick were in the fenced back yard. She had poured her coffee and was reading the newspaper where she heard John Patrick say "cookie". Of course it was dog poo that had been stepped in and flatened out. DIL freaked, baby boy spit it out and well you can imagine. Poor child, she washed out his mouth, brushed his teeth and then started calling her mother, then me. Her mother only had little girls who never got dirty, so she didn't know what to do. I couldn't help but laugh. Bet the little one won't eat cookies off the ground again. Oh yes, she even called her sister who works the ER and told her to ask the DR what to do. Rearing little boys is so much fun!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yum. What Lucille, no old fashioned remedies for this.. ound:


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh no!! LOL reminds me of when my youngest daughter was about the same age and pick up some rabbit poop before I could stop her and said...look Mommie...M & M s!! Caught her before she ate one.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the chuckle. :biggrin1:


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

ound:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Luciledodd said:


> My DIL called all upset. She is dog sitting for her neighbor and littlest grandson is not quite two years old. She had the older girls off at a neighbors and she and the dog and John Patrick were in the fenced back yard. She had poured her coffee and was reading the newspaper where she heard John Patrick say "cookie". Of course it was dog poo that had been stepped in and flatened out. DIL freaked, baby boy spit it out and well you can imagine. Poor child, she washed out his mouth, brushed his teeth and then started calling her mother, then me. Her mother only had little girls who never got dirty, so she didn't know what to do. I couldn't help but laugh. Bet the little one won't eat cookies off the ground again. Oh yes, she even called her sister who works the ER and told her to ask the DR what to do. Rearing little boys is so much fun!


 Oh my yuck! Lucile what is a DIL? I just started a new job and everything is abbreviated its like learning a foreign language. I asked if they could type me a list with what they all mean.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Daughter in Law and the best one in the whole US, But fanatically clean.


----------

